# Food suggestions to get my puppy to eat



## oodlypoodly (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I’ve become somewhat obsessed reading PoodleForum recently and enjoying all the photos of everyone’s adorable poodles while Alfie sleeps usually beside me.

Recently-ish there was a discussion I saw on how often poodle puppies should be eating. My pup has been an on-and-off eater since he hit four and a half months. I got extremely worried about him then to the point of wanting to take him to the vet because he wouldn’t eat for the entire day, including treats. However, he was still his crazy puppy self, happy and energetic. The night I was going to go to the vet, he ended up eating again the next day, and then nothing for a while again.

Now, he’s almost 7 months on the 12th. After that initial worry, I brushed future instances off as teething related. However, at this point in time, he only has one or two baby teeth left, so I’m not sure if I can blame teething still. I’m finally starting to get worried again that he only seems to eat oftentimes once to sometimes twice a day these days - I do free feed him, but he usually eats everything in one go, if/when he eats.

Health wise? He was at the vet recently for an anal gland expression and they didn’t say he was underweight or anything. Ever since he stopped eating as frequently as he did prior to four and a half months, he’s stopped the contant weight gain that he had for the first three months, so he’s currently dipping between 14 and 15 lbs. I’ve also been doing trying different kibbles and toppings to see if he’ll eat that, and I’ve found he’ll eat something new for a few days then get bored of it and go back to his fasting 

So. Any food suggestions (kibble preferred, but open to anything for small, ridiculously picky dogs) that your poodle gobbles up?

Edit: currently giving him a mix of Royal Canin poodle puppy and small puppy food.

Thanks!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Both Galen and Ritter started getting finicky about puppy food at that age; instead they would make a beeline for the adult dog's food. The adult dogs were eating food labeled for all life stages, so I just let the puppies continue eating the adult food.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Several months ago, Elroy stopped eating his kibble, so I started to jazz it up with some unhealthy wet foods he couldn't resist. After a couple of days I figured out I had a bad bag of kibble. Bought new stuff, and he was OK with it. Have you tried different kibbles? How much was he eating, and how much is he eating now?


----------



## oodlypoodly (Oct 5, 2021)

cowpony said:


> Both Galen and Ritter started getting finicky about puppy food at that age; instead they would make a beeline for the adult dog's food. The adult dogs were eating food labeled for all life stages, so I just let the puppies continue eating the adult food.


Alfie’s been doing that too _sigh_ If the older one’s eating it, it just HAS to be better.


----------



## oodlypoodly (Oct 5, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Several months ago, Elroy stopped eating his kibble, so I started to jazz it up with some unhealthy wet foods he couldn't resist. After a couple of days I figured out I had a bad bag of kibble. Bought new stuff, and he was OK with it. Have you tried different kibbles? How much was he eating, and how much is he eating now?


Haha I tried the wet food combos too. Can’t remember the brands of the top of my head, though I think Purina and something else. Both had the same reaction of the most delicious thing in the world at first, then stick his little nosey up at it the next day.

I’ve tried three different kinds of kibble now, which is the Royal Canin small puppy, poodle puppy more recently (same reaction as the wet food unfortunately though) and Acana puppy food. He didn’t even try a bit of the Acana, which made me feel foolish getting this giant bag. All chicken based foods. I also got a sample size (learned my lesson) of this weird kibble with freeze dried bits built into it which he did like, so I might potentially try that again.

As for eating amounts, I got into the swing of feeding him 4/3 of kibble, 2x a day for a while, but sometimes he has his days where he’ll eat that 1x a day, or half or half-half that once a day. I’ve given up on checking the feeding guidelines on the back of the bag because a) I don’t know how much he’s supposed to weight as an adult and b) they’re very different numbers depending on the bag.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

oodlypoodly said:


> Health wise? He was at the vet recently for an anal gland expression and they didn’t say he was underweight or anything


If I'm calculating correctly, and I may not be, there may be a twist towards the end here.

Unless you've already done this with the vet, have him seen specifically for this concern. There should be a few things they can physically check, probably some blood work would be in order. You need to rule out physical causes and then if nothing seems overtly a cause look to making other changes.

If he's examined and declared healthy, then you have most likely and inadvertently enabled the picky eating by catering.
You'll see this saying around the forum, "a healthy dog won't starve themselves". This is part of why you need to make sure there's no underlying cause.

Poodles are known to be self regulating. Their dietary needs may vary slightly from day to day which will affect what and how much they eat. It is easier to gauge these things when fed meals rather than free feed and track the daily calorie intake, rather than amounts, precisely because that will vary from food to food.

Do you have an idea of how tall he is at the shoulder? 14-15lbs should put him at a good height for 7m. My bigger mpoo boy fully matured to 14.5lb +/- and about 14".

This graph shows the growth curves for height and weight for a miniature. At 7m he may have reached most or all of his height.











I'd switched my two over to two meals a day at 6m but the same amount of food. I kept them on puppy food til almost 1y to finish out growth with proper nutrients.

The feeding guidelines on foods are written as if that is the only food source, so if there are treats and snacks, those should be estimated in also.

-----------

Using this RC Poodle Puppy food data your pup is 7m so total volume intake if nothing else is fed is suggested as 1c + 1/8 if he was projected to be 13lbs.

He's already over that but is likely just about done with height growth. In weight he's likely to pick up only a few more pounds, so let's say he'll get to 18lbs (and hopefully with the height to carry that weight, say 16" which makes him oversize by the breed standard). From the chart, I'd add another 1/8c, still assuming no other food is given.

The calorie count per cup is 3,820 kcal/kg, 386 kcal/cup, fyi.

So, if feeding nothing else and spreading over two meals, that's 5/8c two times daily. You wrote "feeding him 4/3 of kibble, 2x a day for a while, but sometimes he has his days where he’ll eat that 1x a day, or half or half-half that once a day."

---------

For comparison, the food I give my boys is suggested at 1c-1 1/4c daily for their current adult weight. The calorie content of their food is 4075 kcal/kg 397 kcal/cup

Because I also use a topper for their two daily meals, some treats thru the day and a light snack at night before bed, I cut the kibble portion down to half of the 1c daily recommendation. That is 1/4c two times daily plus topper, treats, and snacks. I don't actually count calories beyond the kibble but I do weigh the boys periodically and adjust up or down in what they're fed to keep them in their proper range,

I'm not sure I've clearly understood how much food you're offering daily but my late night math thinks you might be overfeeding?


----------



## oodlypoodly (Oct 5, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> If I'm calculating correctly, and I may not be, there may be a twist towards the end here.
> 
> Unless you've already done this with the vet, have him seen specifically for this concern. There should be a few things they can physically check, probably some blood work would be in order. You need to rule out physical causes and then if nothing seems overtly a cause look to making other changes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and it’s true that I haven’t completely ruled out other health issues with a vet other than guessing picky eater.

Regarding size, Alfie isn’t “poodle” shaped - he’s a rectangle like his mom. She was 11.5” and 12lbs, and he’s currently 11.5” ish and 14-15lbs.

It was an error on my part to not mention that I was surprised to see the puppy poodle food recommended kibble amounts were much more accurate to what I found on the small puppy bags. When I mentioned that I’d given up on the recommended amounts, that was more so my disbelief of RC small puppy (the 1 and a 1/2 to 2 cups suggested), and that created my distrust with the brand on that front. I only started the poodle puppy food 2 weeks ago, and I’ve been following the 1 and 1/4 (plus extra given he’s larger than 13 lbs already). I’m sure your math is accurate with what I need to be changing his feedings to very soon when he hits 7 months. Although, as well of course, as you mention, it’s important to take into account the kibble given as treats during the day. I almost wish it was the realization that I was overfeeding him though. But it does definitely make me want to double check amount of treats during the day and measure that out more thoroughly to (hopefully and potentially) worry less. 

I’m not sure if this means I should stop free feeding him though, given he can eat more on some days versus others.

Out of curiosity, what topper do you use for your pups?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

You puppy is growing and teething, this happens they do go off food during this period and off food after a growth spurts.

My dogs have never been finicky they eat what I offer, the only exception was Pia who had food intolerances. 
I feed a good quality food that my pups are happy to eat.
P.S. a lot of toy's are finicky because their owners don't understand this, fear hypoglycemia and start switching up foods I just offer the food again later.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

oodlypoodly said:


> Thanks for the info and it’s true that I haven’t completely ruled out other health issues with a vet other than guessing picky eater.
> 
> Regarding size, Alfie isn’t “poodle” shaped - he’s a rectangle like his mom. She was 11.5” and 12lbs, and he’s currently 11.5” ish and 14-15lbs.
> 
> ...


Once you get an idea of how many calories of the daily allotment are over and above the meal fed portion (whether kibble as treats or other treats/snacks) you'll do the math and adjust the daily kibble portion accordingly.
You don't need to stop free feeding but do account for the over and above by reducing something. If he starts to finish it off, it won't hurt to give a bit of extra kibble, since that's the nutritionally balanced portion.
Without seeing him, 14-15lb on an 11.5" poodle pup sounds a bit too much weight.

For toppers, I actually just add a bit of whatever protein and dog edible portions of what we had for dinner with a bit of warm filtered water to make a sort of au jus. The water is optional unless you can be sure it will be eaten asap. Soggy kibble isn't too appealing. You can see there's very little topper added. It's fresh at dinnertime and leftovers for lunch .


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

I hope you don't mind me replying if for no other reason than to hopefully reassure you 😀.

I had a miniature poodle and he didn't eat very much at all. He couldn't eat kibble because of a jaw issue but we knew right from the start that he wasn't a "normal" puppy in terms of eating. He never ate the appropriate amount even as a tiny puppy. As he got older, for every 200g he put on, he would drop 300g a week or so later. He never begged for food and showed no interest in human food. He would be sick in the mornings and had trouble doing the toilet.

I'm not sharing this to scare you, I'm hoping that it helps you because you know your dog better than anyone. Cooper was tall, 16.5 inches however, he was really skinny. The highest weight he ever got to was 6.1kg when he was around 11 months old but dropped down to 5.4kg in a week. By the time we lost him at 14 months old, he weighed 4.9kg. 

It seems that your dog is a good weight considering his age and size. Can you feel a layer of fat on him and plenty of muscle? Cooper was skin and bone all of his life. If you are seriously worried then asking your vet for advice might put your mind at rest. Poodles can be very picky eaters so there is every chance that he is using his poodle brain and holding off to see if there's something tastier on the menu. I'm sure that others have mentioned giving him a set amount of time to eat and picking it back up when time's up then presenting him with it again later.

Wishing you all the best


----------



## oodlypoodly (Oct 5, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Once you get an idea of how many calories of the daily allotment are over and above the meal fed portion (whether kibble as treats or other treats/snacks) you'll do the math and adjust the daily kibble portion accordingly.
> You don't need to stop free feeding but do account for the over and above by reducing something. If he starts to finish it off, it won't hurt to give a bit of extra kibble, since that's the nutritionally balanced portion.
> Without seeing him, 14-15lb on an 11.5" poodle pup sounds a bit too much weight.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photo for an example!

Here are some photos that I took of him recently (although his hair has grown in quite a bit since our last cut session):


























I’m not sure if you meant see in-person, in which case, oops. I can feel his ribs so I haven’t looked towards the overweight route, but it’s definitely something to be on the watch for, and I’m sure it would definitely be a deterrent from him eating.

Anything to look out for from the pics or are they too low quality? My phone keeps telling me to upgrade with its decreasing battery life, but now I feel as though photo quality has gone down too.


----------



## oodlypoodly (Oct 5, 2021)

Sole0102 said:


> I hope you don't mind me replying if for no other reason than to hopefully reassure you 😀.
> 
> I had a miniature poodle and he didn't eat very much at all. He couldn't eat kibble because of a jaw issue but we knew right from the start that he wasn't a "normal" puppy in terms of eating. He never ate the appropriate amount even as a tiny puppy. As he got older, for every 200g he put on, he would drop 300g a week or so later. He never begged for food and showed no interest in human food. He would be sick in the mornings and had trouble doing the toilet.
> 
> ...


That sounds awful, and I’m sorry you had to go through that.

I appreciate the reassurance!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

If you can feel a dog's ribs but not have indentations between them, that dog is probably an appropriate weight. The only time my dogs are weighed are when they go to the vets. 

My female standard poodles were usually about 50 lbs, males 65 or 70. My miniature is 11 pounds - but she is very fine-boned and petite. Most miniatures weigh 17 to 20 lbs. 

I have not had any toy poodles for many years, but most of them are 10 to 12 lbs unless very tiny.

I have never worried about dogs being too thin unless I was showing them - I did have Zoe on satin balls for awhile when she was being shown. No healthy dog will starve itself to death - not even if they don't particularly like their food!


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

What a lovely looking dog.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

cowpony said:


> Both Galen and Ritter started getting finicky about puppy food at that age; instead they would make a beeline for the adult dog's food. The adult dogs were eating food labeled for all life stages, so I just let the puppies continue eating the adult food.


I just switched all three dogs to an all life stages kibble to make my life easier. 

I can honestly say I've never had an actual picky eater, since everyone has been raised on "eat what you're given or go hungry", but I have had a few that were less enthusiastic about ingesting as much food as possible in the shortest amount of time (Gin could take ten minutes to eat a cup of kibble...). If a dog showed a true aversion to something, I would try changing their food, and that usually did the trick. That has been pretty rare, though. 

Also, the recommended amounts on the package are just that. Recommendations. My dogs typically eat less than the package says they should for their weight. I tend to go by what they look and feel like rather than strictly by weight. If the start looking a bit thin, I give them a bit more. If they start looking pudgy, I cut back a bit.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Misha definitely went through a picky stage during adolescence but it was more that he refused his morning meals.

You may have luck using a more interactive feeding method like a treat/kibble dispensing ball. Misha adores his tetraflex ball. I would also probably not free feed if it isn't working. Increasing the scarcity of the food may make it feel more valuable to your dog.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

He's a cutie 🥰!

One thing we don't maybe address all that often is kibble storage. This is not finger pointing at you at all, just it came to mind. Kibble can get stale (more an issue for those of us with Toys and Miniatures), and it can go off.

Years ago I read somewhere never to dump a bag of kibble in a tub and expect it to stay good. The comment said if not storing in a food grade airtight container, leave it in the manufacturer's bag and close it tightly. I do buy the smallest bags I can get, but feed different kibble at different meals, so always have two bags going. Or three now, because I mix two similar flavors for Oliver's brekkie and have a third for lunchie. I pour out into Ziploc pint containers enough for a week or ten days (should track this better!), then roll up the bag and tape it tightly shut with the air squeezed out. The bags stay in a dark, cool spot.

Granted, a cool spot is much easier to do where we live. If we were in some other locales represented here, I'd very much want to store the bags in a freezer, and the Ziplocs in the fridge. I'm sure others have much better methods than mine. This works for us at this time.

Your sweet guy looks so perky and alert, and maybe he just has a super efficient metabolism!


----------



## oodlypoodly (Oct 5, 2021)

Streetcar said:


> He's a cutie 🥰!
> 
> One thing we don't maybe address all that often is kibble storage. This is not finger pointing at you at all, just it came to mind. Kibble can get stale (more an issue for those of us with Toys and Miniatures), and it can go off.
> 
> ...


I’ve definitely debated getting an airtight storage container if only to be more organized, but this makes me want to go ahead now with this more legitimate reason!

I’m interested in your mentioning that you feed your pup different kibble/flavours? That’s definitely something I’ve debated doing, so I’d be interested in what made you decide to go that route and how you chose the different kibbles.


----------



## oodlypoodly (Oct 5, 2021)

I ended up measuring Alfie again since we saw some old friends who remarked how much taller he’s gotten. He came in at 12.5” and 14.4lbs, so still a little more weight than expected, I think, versus if he was a square built poodle.

Just mentioning to update my previous post on his stats!

Also he clearly is a late bloomer so I’m so happy I found this forum and didn’t neuter him early.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

oodlypoodly said:


> I’ve definitely debated getting an airtight storage container if only to be more organized, but this makes me want to go ahead now with this more legitimate reason!
> 
> I’m interested in your mentioning that you feed your pup different kibble/flavours? That’s definitely something I’ve debated doing, so I’d be interested in what made you decide to go that route and how you chose the different kibbles.


When I switched to Purina Pro Plan after we started hearing about DCM, I chose the salmon for sensitive stomachs, because his is somewhat that way, and because he loves fish. But they also have a chicken kibble for older dogs with nutrients that supposedly enhances brain function, so I started that for his second meal of the day.

Whether it's age, the PPP, or both, his coat quality the last year hasn't been quite the same, so very recently I bought a bag of his previous brand also in salmon, and mix it 50/50 with the salmon PPP. It's just an experiment. Oliver seems happy. I also put on some warm water from the kibble and a little canned or homemade topper.


----------



## calamityangie (Jun 23, 2021)

I feed Acana Limited Ingredient + Wholesome Grains line (usually the duck and red meat versions), it's an all stages food so I can feed my 1.5 year old (28 in, 60 pounds) and my new puppy (15.5 weeks old, 24 pounds) the same thing, both standards. They love this food (I've tried quite a few with my older dog and nothing made him as eager to eat as this food does). I free feed so they sort of graze on and off all day, but honestly I think it helps keep the risk of bloat lower since they aren't gobbling food during set meals. 

I also got a bag of the Acana Wholesome Grains puppy-specific food to supplement for the pup since they grow SO fast these first few months and he can use all the extra calories. Puppy is eating really well, though he is still a bit skinnier than I would like (the vet thinks he's at a healthy weight for a pood, but my trainer remarked that she thought he was too thin though and I tend to agree with her). I think it just comes with the life stages sometimes where they grow up and then out and then up again etc. and he was fighting off giardia over the holidays. Hard to keep weight on with that much pooping! lol

Anywho, I think Acana makes a small breed puppy food in their Wholesome Grains line if you are thinking about switching kibble. It is a super nutrient rich kibble with limited ingredients. My dogs won't touch Royal Canin or Purina, though I know people swear by both on the forum. Older boy did OK on Taste of the Wild for a bit, but never really loved it the way he loves this food and I was worried about the risk of DCM. At the end of the day, a fed puppy is a healthy puppy, so find what he likes to eat and fatten him up, you can worry about longer term what works once he hits that year mark.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Rusty (toy x miniature poodle) suddenly began not wanting to eat all his breakfast.

He was still keen to eat Jojo's kibble. I swapped him to the puppy version and as he was also refusing top quality, vetinary advised wet food I tried him on a tince of chappie. He loved it!

The harringtons dried puppy food is hard to get hold of recently so he now has iams dry food and a tince of chappie.

His stomach upsets (afternoons only) have started to improve on this new diet.

Just remembered that when we got him at 12 weeks old he would refuse his third meal so has always been fed twice a day. He is lively and playful and is a good weight, 8kg or 17.6lbs.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Merlin is the most finicky dog I’ve ever had, and by far. You could call him ridiculously finicky.

There is one easy recipe that will always make him eat with appetite. Otherwise he just sadly eats little bits here and there. Here is the recipe : find a healthy kibble he will at least eat and seem to prefer. Find a good quality canned food (he will like almost any canned food, they’re more appetizing).

Mash about 2-3 tbsp of canned in his bowl. Add the right amount of kibble for him (Merlin is 7 lbs and I use a little less than 1/4 cup for his one main meal). Add 2-3 tbsp of warm water. Mix it all well so the kibble blends with the canned food (adjust amount of canned vs kibble so it makes a ragu type meal). Let it soak one minute so the kibble tastes like the can. Serve.
(when the can is out of the fridge, I use hotter water so the meal is warm, not cold).

Let me know if you try !


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

oodlypoodly said:


> Thanks for the photo for an example!
> 
> Here are some photos that I took of him recently (although his hair has grown in quite a bit since our last cut session):
> 
> ...


I think I meant by the vet. It's difficult to gauge by sight, especially with the coat growing back out. The only thing I think I see, or rather don't, is the abdominal tuck, and that may just be the coat as well .
If you're saying that he's a more "stocky" build then the weight is probably fine, especially if the vet feels he's in normal range.
My smaller girl would have been pretty pudgy at 14lb on her 11-12" frame .


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

I was feeding Acana puppy but with the loose stools and gas I switched, she really didn't enjoy eating. I have her on Now fresh its expensive but the gas is gone and she is eating well but I do find she wants to eat the bigger adult kibble my older dog eats so I use it as a topper. Your pup looks good though. They do tend to eat less with a better quality food cause they aren't pooping out the fillers.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

@Tulsi your phrase tince of crappie is fascinating me, and I'd love to learn what that is. Both from a food tips standpoint, and to learn more proper UK English. If you don't mind sharing, of course 🥰.

Crappie is a fish I've heard of but not eaten. Oliver LOVES fish, so maybe I could find some here if that's what you give.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Streetcar said:


> @Tulsi your phrase tince of crappie is fascinating me, and I'd love to learn what that is. Both from a food tips standpoint, and to learn more proper UK English. If you don't mind sharing, of course 🥰.
> 
> Crappie is a fish I've heard of but not eaten. Oliver LOVES fish, so maybe I could find some here if that's what you give.


Tince as in a tincy (very small) piece and chappie is a brand of tinned dog food in the uk!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Tulsi said:


> Tince as in a tincy (very small) piece and chappie is a brand of tinned dog food in the uk!


Thank you 😘!!! Chappie, not crappie - I completely missed that. Now off to search on fish-based food treats for Oliver... Loving to learn tince and tincy. Thank you so much.


----------



## oodlypoodly (Oct 5, 2021)

Dechi said:


> Merlin is the most finicky dog I’ve ever had, and by far. You could call him ridiculously finicky.
> 
> There is one easy recipe that will always make him eat with appetite. Otherwise he just sadly eats little bits here and there. Here is the recipe : find a healthy kibble he will at least eat and seem to prefer. Find a good quality canned food (he will like almost any canned food, they’re more appetizing).
> 
> ...


I actually tried feeding him this way when he hit period of no eating at 4.5 months. Growing up, my family’s cat needed a similar very specific proportion of wet to dry food with a bit of warm water (otherwise she vomited everything), so I tried this on Alfie too. He, unfortunately, returned to his phase where he likes it at first, then never touches it again.

This technique was amazing when he was a little baby puppy though with the water + kibble mixture!


----------



## oodlypoodly (Oct 5, 2021)

I was actually looking at some raw foods options to mix with kibble or something, since I currently find he eats when I’ve mixed some raw chicken (freeze dried stuff) with his food.

Anyone have experience with this? I was looking in particular at the brands: Instinct or Stella and Chewy’s. For example:
-https://www.petsmart.ca/dog/food/dry-food/instinct-raw-boost-puppy-food---natural-grain-free-freeze-dried-raw-chicken-44221.html
-https://www.petvalu.ca/product/stella-chewys-raw-blend-red-meat-recipe-dog-food/FCM01467CA


----------



## oodlypoodly (Oct 5, 2021)

star said:


> I was feeding Acana puppy but with the loose stools and gas I switched, she really didn't enjoy eating. I have her on Now fresh its expensive but the gas is gone and she is eating well but I do find she wants to eat the bigger adult kibble my older dog eats so I use it as a topper. Your pup looks good though. They do tend to eat less with a better quality food cause they aren't pooping out the fillers.


I just looked this up and it looks somewhat similar to the brands I’m debating. While I’m not sure if Acana is giving my pup gas, he seems even less interested in it versus the RC. I’m also having major issues with tear stains so I’m willing to explore the different grain-free options to see if it makes any difference too.

Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

oodlypoodly said:


> I just looked this up and it looks somewhat similar to the brands I’m debating. While I’m not sure if Acana is giving my pup gas, he seems even less interested in it versus the RC. I’m also having major issues with tear stains so I’m willing to explore the different grain-free options to see if it makes any difference too.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation!


My vet recommends the acana also but I got tired of the upset tummy, cow patties and urgent bathroom breaks. Her tummy isn't constantly growling and I am only up once a night now for a potty break and I think its only cause my older dog gets up. I was going to purchase probiotics but I don't think I need it now. Also she was eating her poop  with the acana because I don't think it was being properly digested or she is just gross haha. Anyways that is stopping too. I hope you find a food that works, it did take a few weeks for her tummy to settle but I am glad I switched. I am not sure about the tear stains there is much debate on what causes it such as food additives etc. Also I am not sure how much longer I will feed the puppy but she is good on the Now fresh adult food (prefers it) so I plan on just feeding both my dogs that. 😁


----------

